# Will it ever stop raining in Miami ?



## manny212 (Jun 2, 2013)

Nonstop rain for the last week , no stop in sight 

1.




Mel Beach june 13-31-Edit by mannyher1, on Flickr
Mel Beach june 13-31-Edit by mannyher1, on Flickr

2.




Mel Beach june 13-79-Edit by mannyher1, on Flickr
Mel Beach june 13-31-Edit by mannyher1, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Jun 2, 2013)

If that's what you get when it rains, I wouldn't complain too much!


----------



## manny212 (Jun 2, 2013)

tirediron said:


> If that's what you get when it rains, I wouldn't complain too much!




HAHA yea had to get out today rain or shine . Sick of being stuck inside !!! BTW we will start getting these bommers daily now in the rainy season.


----------



## DSRay (Jun 3, 2013)

Well it is June after all.  The rain will stop in October, or so...


----------



## manny212 (Jun 3, 2013)

DSRay said:


> Well it is June after all.  The rain will stop in October, or so...




DS I know it's the  rainy season but you guys have has it easy over there so far . We stared this season like gang busters HAHAHA . BTW my family is in Marco and they haven had  much less than us over here .  


Not to worry I'll still fish , dive and shoot in the soup :lmao:


----------



## DSRay (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes we have had a lot less but it's raining now, all that soup from the Yucatan, for the next 3 days.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 3, 2013)

So you've never been to the Pac. NW I see.....


----------



## sm4him (Jun 3, 2013)

That second one is wonderful--in a edgy, ominous, end-of-the-world kinda way. 
I do wonder what the color version would look like, but I like color.



Sw1tchFX said:


> So you've never been to the Pac. NW I see.....


My ex was from the NW. A sort of remote relative of his (his stepbrother-in-law, I guess) had come out to live in Georgia (where we lived, at the time) for a while. Dwayne was a hard worker, and my grandmother enjoyed the free labor, putting him to work in the garden. The first time it rained, she looked out and saw Dwayne, tilling a new patch of garden up, and she went out and told him he could stop working while it was raining. He said, "Ma'am, where I come from, if you don't work when it's raining, you just don't work." And went right back to tilling in the rain.


----------



## manny212 (Jun 3, 2013)

Sw1tchFX said:


> So you've never been to the Pac. NW I see.....




You know I have on occasion been up there , but the weather has always been nice , just luck of the draw I guess .


----------



## manny212 (Jun 3, 2013)

sm4him Here is the color version .




Mel Beach june 13-79 by mannyher1, on Flickr


----------



## esselle (Jun 3, 2013)

i like the b&w version best. so much so, i nominated it in the june photo of the month contest.


----------



## manny212 (Jun 7, 2013)

esselle said:


> i like the b&w version best. so much so, i nominated it in the june photo of the month contest.



Thanks for the vote !!!


----------



## sleist (Jun 7, 2013)

Well, as much as I love the clouds, I dislike the skyline and foreground water.
Very flat and lacks the punch of the clouds.  I think this pulls down the photo as a whole more than the clouds help it.
In fact, they are so incongruous that I thought this might be a composite at first glance.
I might consider processing a layer just for the skyline and foreground and then blending.


----------



## manny212 (Jun 13, 2013)

sleist said:


> Well, as much as I love the clouds, I dislike the skyline and foreground water.
> Very flat and lacks the punch of the clouds.  I think this pulls down the photo as a whole more than the clouds help it.
> In fact, they are so incongruous that I thought this might be a composite at first glance.
> I might consider processing a layer just for the skyline and foreground and then blending.




Thanks , I just made a few adjustments in Lr4 then silver efex pro. I'm not very profecient with layers , so I just kinda left it like this .


----------



## baturn (Jun 13, 2013)

I prefer the colour version, but its a quirk of mine that if something is naturally coloured, that's how I prefer to see it.


----------



## Fawn (Jun 16, 2013)

I really liked #2 until I saw the colored version. I feel like it might be a little too overdone, but almost in a really good way.


----------



## S.Pierce (Jun 16, 2013)

I prefer #2 and anyone who has lived in Miami knows it rains almost like everyday even if it's for only 15 minutes! :razz:


----------

